# New forum member from Belfast



## GSamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi - just joined the forum a few days ago!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 23, 2015)

Hiya!  How long have you been a member of the club no-one wanted to join?


----------



## GSamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Was diagnosed Type 1 in June 1989 when I was 10 years old (I'm now 36). Started on 2xdaily injections mixed Actrapid/Monotard. Mid 1990's started on 4xdaily until February 2012 when I started pumping Novorapid on the Accu-Chek Spirit Combo (which I think is great). I've had a few complications caused by a few years' poor control as a teenager such as proliferative retinopathy which was treated in 2002 with PRP and one or two focal laser surgeries in the interim. 

George


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum George


----------



## grovesy (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, good to have you with us


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum George.


----------



## GSamps (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## stephknits (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome George, glad you joined us - what made you look us up?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 23, 2015)

Well we all sing from the same hymnsheet here LOL  Those of us that have them, are all pretty much in love with pumps.  My first pump was the Combo, replaced by an Insight this year.  It's different alright - some things are better and some things the same, but unfortunately there are also some minus points, just different ones than the Combo.  I expect there are pros and cons with all of them!

Personally after using pens for over a decade, it was only when I had got the Combo in my sticky paws that I remembered how VERY MUCH I had always loathed and hated filling syringes (ie because of now having to fill the reservoir)  So a new pump when the exchange was due - that uses cartridges again!  YAY !!

And very helpful at the mo that the Prime functions on the Insight are automatic amounts, cos at the moment I can't see a thing in the tubing or the bit that connects to the cannulas - so I'm pretty sure I'd never see air bubbles in the Res either.  (Cataracts - been referred, now waiting for Choose & Book to get round to it)  These things are sent to try us when they notice we're getting too comfy, LOL

And - they do!


----------



## GSamps (Dec 23, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Welcome George, glad you joined us - what made you look us up?


Hi - I've donated a small part of my salary since 2003 to Diabetes UK through a salary sacrifice scheme and I thought I'd finally check out the site (very belatedly)...I also want to see what others' diabetes experiences are.


----------



## GSamps (Dec 23, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Well we all sing from the same hymnsheet here LOL  Those of us that have them, are all pretty much in love with pumps.  My first pump was the Combo, replaced by an Insight this year.  It's different alright - some things are better and some things the same, but unfortunately there are also some minus points, just different ones than the Combo.  I expect there are pros and cons with all of them!
> 
> Personally after using pens for over a decade, it was only when I had got the Combo in my sticky paws that I remembered how VERY MUCH I had always loathed and hated filling syringes (ie because of now having to fill the reservoir)  So a new pump when the exchange was due - that uses cartridges again!  YAY !!
> 
> ...


I've only ever used my current pump and I really like it. My only problem with it is the fact my cannula blocks after 2 days, sometime less and oftentimes I only realise this has happened when my blood sugar spikes. How often do users' pumps get changed at the clinics? Thanks!


----------



## Cofito (Dec 24, 2015)

Welcome to a great place.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Annette (Dec 24, 2015)

GSamps said:


> ...How often do users' pumps get changed at the clinics? Thanks!


Pumps have a four year warranty and should be replaced by your clinic at that point. You can make them last a bit longer (I waited 5 1/2 years) but its not really up to the clinic when they want to replace them - they should be offering after 4years.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2015)

But if your cannula is blocking that's not the pump itself, it's the cannula there's a problem with, surely?

Would you like to expand and explain if you can, how this manifests itself - cos TBH I've not heard anyone  else say this before - with any pump.  A lot of people do have lousy absorption from some sites where they put cannulas - in my case both my outer thighs and most of my abdomen which tends to narrow my options rather more than I'd like.  (But on the other hand when you've used yourself as a dartboard for this long ....... even dartboards themselves don't last 40+ years - especially around double tops, and I can't simply rotate the numbers on the Jennyboard !)   However - the insulin flows through the tubing and the cannula absolutely fine, if you remove them from these areas whilst still attached to each other.  My friend gets quite frequent "Occlusion" alarms from her Combo, caused by the tubing having got folded over on itself whilst she's wearing it.  Again - whilst I can picture this happening at some time or another - I haven't noticed anyone else saying this and I've not suffered it.

I'm not criticising you here - so please don't think I am  - I just need to understand exactly what is happening, in an effort to try and help.

Pumps and meters do certainly get replaced - if they are faulty.  I had my Combo replaced when the piston ceased to do its stuff and it turned out it was User Error but they did issue a general warning after that.  It's necessary when you fill a new reservoir, to attach the tubing to it, before inserting it in the pump because otherwise there can be leakage of tiny amounts of insulin, down the inside body of where you insert the reservoir, which then proceeds to dribble down onto the piston rod and (eventually) jams it up.  Ooops.  Quite a lot of us didn't know that little gem, at the time, it appears ......


----------



## GSamps (Dec 24, 2015)

trophywench said:


> But if your cannula is blocking that's not the pump itself, it's the cannula there's a problem with, surely?
> 
> Would you like to expand and explain if you can, how this manifests itself - cos TBH I've not heard anyone  else say this before - with any pump.  A lot of people do have lousy absorption from some sites where they put cannulas - in my case both my outer thighs and most of my abdomen which tends to narrow my options rather more than I'd like.  (But on the other hand when you've used yourself as a dartboard for this long ....... even dartboards themselves don't last 40+ years - especially around double tops, and I can't simply rotate the numbers on the Jennyboard !)   However - the insulin flows through the tubing and the cannula absolutely fine, if you remove them from these areas whilst still attached to each other.  My friend gets quite frequent "Occlusion" alarms from her Combo, caused by the tubing having got folded over on itself whilst she's wearing it.  Again - whilst I can picture this happening at some time or another - I haven't noticed anyone else saying this and I've not suffered it.
> 
> ...


Hi - I was just asking about when the pumps are replaced out of curiosity. The cannula issue isn't related to that at all. I mentioned it only because it's the only problem I have with pumping in general. I've spoken to the Roche rep and the nursing staff at the hospital Diabetic Education Centre and the issue seems unique to me...after 2 days maximum the insulin starts to seep out and dampens the adhesive around the cannula. I've tried different cannulas but to no avail. Despite this I much prefer the pump to basal/bolus injections - much better control and fine tuning. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2015)

Ooops! - I misunderstood that completely didn't I !

I think you probably are unique.  Well we all are, but ... LOL


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi George and welcome from a type 2!


----------



## GSamps (Dec 24, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Ooops! - I misunderstood that completely didn't I !
> 
> I think you probably are unique.  Well we all are, but ... LOL


Lol! Happy Christmas!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 24, 2015)

GSamps said:


> Hi - I've donated a small part of my salary since 2003 to Diabetes UK through a salary sacrifice scheme and I thought I'd finally check out the site (very belatedly)...I also want to see what others' diabetes experiences are.


Good for you GS ! If everyone does a bit life should be better


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2015)

I've just though of something GS - have you tried shorter or longer cannulas, stainless steel cannulas or angled ones?


----------



## GSamps (Dec 25, 2015)

Good morning and Merry Christmas! I've tried the angled cannulas but they weren't any better. The key for me is to keep a very close eye for signs of dampness on the adhesive around the cannula. Thanks for your help...having now had a good read through the forums I should definitely have joined this forum sooner. Thanks again


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 25, 2015)

Welcome aboard George, merry Christmas


----------



## Annette (Dec 25, 2015)

Sounds like a phenomenon called, I think, tunnelling. Caused by the 'hole' beginning to heal around the cannula (as opposed to over the top of the hole) thus the insulin not being able to get into the subcutaneous body. How's your general healing - do you heal fast anyway? The only answer I have come across (not that I've looked) is to change cannulas more often - as you are already doing.


----------



## GSamps (Dec 25, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Sounds like a phenomenon called, I think, tunnelling. Caused by the 'hole' beginning to heal around the cannula (as opposed to over the top of the hole) thus the insulin not being able to get into the subcutaneous body. How's your general healing - do you heal fast anyway? The only answer I have come across (not that I've looked) is to change cannulas more often - as you are already doing.


Hi - I do tend to heal fairly quickly. It sounds like this could be the problem and the only answer is to change more often. A nuisance but still better than going back to injections. Thanks


----------

